# orphan lamb need help - blood



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 24, 2014)

lamb is from a ewe with no milk. tried to graft to one of my ewes with  new lamb. she let lamb stay with her, but not nurse. i feed lamb colestrum for 2 days. switched to ewe replacer yesterday. lamb does not like it. this morning had some bright yellow runny poop - some on tail and legs. ate and acted fine. next feeding - fairly blood tinged runny poop. still acting ok. ate some. i gave it a shower and cleaned it up. no temperature and not hypothermic. what should i do? it is going to be in low 30's tonight. should i keep in or put back outside? wrapped it in blanket after shower and it has been asleep for an hour...  also poop does not stink.... advice appreciated..


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't know sheep, but @SheepGirl and @purplequeenvt do and may have your answer!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry, I'm just now seeing this. Personally, I'd keep her in. 

Not sure about the poop. I would stress about it too much if she seems perky otherwise. Just keep a close eye on her.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm sorry, I'm just now getting around to seeing this. How's your lamb doing now?


----------

